# I Have Some Travel Incentives for Trade



## pilot8532 (Jul 31, 2011)

I have 28 different trips for a person to use. Example a 3 day 2 night Hotel stay 35 different locations. Please tell me what you have to trade. I use these for my business but willing to trade a couple. I am open to anything you may have. I really enjoy barter.


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Tell us a little more about what you are offering, where the trips are to, which hotels etc. Might help us get an idea what you might want value wise in trades. Thanks.


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

You might want to list at least all the locations. If all the locations are in the Western U.S., they won't do me much good unless I'm traveling there.


----------



## bluesail2681 (Dec 12, 2012)

I will trade u all my responsibilities for a weekend any where but snowed in in ohio


----------



## keztrelle (Jul 20, 2013)

Amen, Bluesail! LOL


----------

